# UE double tip scam



## SueBird (Apr 8, 2019)

Anyone notice hell since the double tips for March madness popped up your Uber app will freeze up and trips will post late and the tips will post late of course pass the time. That they will be double tipped for then you have to sit there and sort through the mess trying to figure out if Uber paid you your double tips for the time You were supposed to get it for the app is constantly freezing up and they send you the same automated computerized messages over and over again never solving a problem

Oh not to mention every $10 tip I have those trips have always froze up and posted late coincidence I think not


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

You get paid, who cares if there is a delay?


----------



## Mikeuber22 (Aug 7, 2017)

They delay the tips so that they can extract another fee the next day


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

The scam was, tip your pax up to 5$ and watch them put 10$ tip in app. Bam you gained 15$ min for each trip you made. That’s how it was hustled out here atleast. Only select drivers were chosen and I am sure Uber was watching as it was a “pilot program” for them.


----------

